# Vivi Bach gestorben (1x)



## hager (23 Apr. 2013)

​

Die Schauspielerin Vivi Bach ist tot. Die 73-Jährige starb auf der spanischen Insel Ibiza an Herzversagen, wie ihr Ehemann Dietmar Schönherr der Hamburger Zeitschrift das "Das Neue Blatt" sagte. "Niemand hatte mit ihrem Tod gerechnet", sagte der 86-jährige Schönherr. "Er kam völlig überraschend. Ich wachte neben ihr auf - und sie atmete nicht mehr."

Dem deutschen Fernsehpublikum war Bach vor allem durch die ZDF-Unterhaltungssendung "Wünsch Dir was" bekannt, die sie Ende der 1960er und Anfang der 1970er Jahre gemeinsam mit Schönherr moderierte.

Schönherr, einer der bekanntesten deutschsprachigen Schauspieler der Nachkriegszeit, war 47 Jahre mit der aus Dänemark stammenden Bach verheiratet. Das prominente Schauspieler-Ehepaar hatte laut "Bild"-Zeitung in den vergangenen Jahren zurückgezogen auf Ibiza gelebt.


----------



## vivodus (23 Apr. 2013)

Das macht traurig. RIP, Vivi.


----------



## jupp24 (24 Apr. 2013)

Wieder eine Ikone weniger......schade.


----------



## Max100 (24 Apr. 2013)

Oha, die Einschläge kommen immer näher


----------

